# silver smokey eye tut



## sexysellerie (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey girls,
I'm happy to present my very first tutorial!

First start with the naked truth







Use some concealer to hide dark circles under your eyes, and use some dots aof fluid foundation to create a flawless teint. I use Clinique Soft Finish Make-up in "soft cream"






Use some powder, after all it should look like this here





Now we come to the colours:
I use the Hard Candy Quad "techno"





Use the glittery silver on the whole lid




It should look like this





Now take some dark grey from the quad and put it onto the outers corner on your lid and blend it to the middle of your eye 










Now take precise brush and use the dark, glittery black





Put it on the outer corner of your eye and blend it with the grey





put the black into your crease area





this is what it should look like






now line your eye with the glittery black










Take the light colour to blend the dark area










Now we have almost finished!





Use your favourite mascara to curl your lashes.
For your cheeks use a peachy, slightly pink blush (i use a blush from the Too Faced Miss Sixty Palette)










now that's it


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks good.


----------



## pichima (Sep 8, 2007)

love it, definitely gonna try this look! 
you are really pretty, by the way


----------



## Hilly (Sep 8, 2007)

Love this! Those hard candy quads are the greatest!


----------



## astronaut (Sep 8, 2007)

I want to try this look too, it's gorgeous! Thank you!


----------



## Chpidou (Sep 8, 2007)

Very beautiful !!! And it seems easy to do ! What brushes did you use for the e/s?


----------



## exgirlfriend (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the tut. You look gorgeous. =]

I was thinking about getting the miss sixty palette.
I was wondering---is it worth it?
And how do each of the colors show?


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 8, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You looked gorgeous without makeup too!


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm sooo happy you posted a tutorial of this! Great job, you look amazing and your skin is flawless


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

Your skin is so nice! love your eyecolour


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exgirlfriend* 

 
_I love the tut. You look gorgeous. =]

I was thinking about getting the miss sixty palette.
I was wondering---is it worth it?
And how do each of the colors show?_

 
I really like this palette. The blush is wonderful an the colours are soft, subtle...well they are like the colours you would have used in the 60's. I like it =)


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm sooo happy you posted a tutorial of this! Great job, you look amazing and your skin is flawless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chpidou* 

 
_Very beautiful !!! And it seems easy to do ! What brushes did you use for the e/s?_

 
I used brushes from "red earth" 
Angled Eye Contour Brush
Intense Eye Shading Brush
and Eye Shading Brush

you can see 'em here
http://www.redearth.com/redearth/accessories.htm

Thanks for all these compliments!


----------



## zucker (Sep 8, 2007)

thank you for this tut! i like a lot the last picture, very sleek haircut! you have a stunning beautiful eyeshape. wunderschön


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 8, 2007)

*lol*  How funny you mention my hair cut: I had a hair-do today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




danke!


----------



## zucker (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a hair fetish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (kann man das auf englisch überhaupt so sagen?! auf jeden fall hast du schöne feine haare, richtige feenhaare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  sehen sehr gesund aus!)

edit:  would you recommend those brushes?


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 8, 2007)

I like Too Faced Blushes. In most cases they have a subtle shimmer in it, so they create a sheer glow.


----------



## zucker (Sep 8, 2007)

R not L 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  haha wie geil


----------



## sexysellerie (Sep 8, 2007)

how stupid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I'd recommend their bRushes :-D


----------



## XShear (Sep 8, 2007)

LOVE this! Thanks so much!


----------



## zucker (Sep 8, 2007)

time to go to bed 

thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i will take a look at them at douglas next time. heard few times about red earth, but never had give them a try.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 8, 2007)

love it


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Sep 10, 2007)

I love your tutorial! I think matching eye shadow to the color of the eye always looks good, and you did a wonderful job on the application of your eye shadow!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 10, 2007)

great job, nice colors for you


----------



## n_c (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks great...thanks for that!


----------



## Anita (Sep 10, 2007)

You have beautiful skin!!


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 11, 2007)

this is great! thankyouu so much


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 11, 2007)

Gorgeous! This look really suits you!


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 11, 2007)

I like it, looks really nice.


----------



## Shanns (Sep 11, 2007)

very pretty.


----------

